# With Nicotine or not



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

Placing my order tomorrow from Valley Vapers for all the goodies needed to start DIY. I've stopped stinkies before for about 2 years and went back to the bad habit when times got tough. Been clean on 3mg liquids for the past month, had not the faintest urge for a stink one, now I wonder should I include nicotine at all, seems to be a part of the issue that got me addicted to stinkies in the first place. Does the nicotine in the 3mg juice have such an effect that it's reason for me being such a good boy? I think I've read somewhere in this forum that nicotine on it's own is not the bad guy. Also Nicotine base is expensive, would rather buy 3 more flavors if it's not really making a difference.

If there's anybody that has stopped stinkies and went to 0% liquids, I'd like your comments, or any comments for that matter.

Thanx for all the useful info from the experienced guys, well done in keeping us newbies informed.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (23/6/16)

I 


Viracocha said:


> Placing my order tomorrow from Valley Vapers for all the goodies needed to start DIY. I've stopped stinkies before for about 2 years and went back to the bad habit when times got tough. Been clean on 3mg liquids for the past month, had not the faintest urge for a stink one, now I wonder should I include nicotine at all, seems to be a part of the issue that got me addicted to stinkies in the first place. Does the nicotine in the 3mg juice have such an effect that it's reason for me being such a good boy? I think I've read somewhere in this forum that nicotine on it's own is not the bad guy. Also Nicotine base is expensive, would rather buy 3 more flavors if it's not really making a difference.
> 
> If there's anybody that has stopped stinkies and went to 0% liquids, I'd like your comments, or any comments for that matter.
> 
> Thanx for all the useful info from the experienced guys, well done in keeping us newbies informed.



This was attempted, but maybe i tried the wrong flavours, the options that were available were not good, but anyway, nicotine interferes with the flavour. At 0% your flavour will be ideal, but probably won't have throat hits, or none to give the satisfaction. 

The traditional cigs contained so many things more than just nicotine to make you addicted to that , and while i keep vaping with mixed nic flavours, there is never ANY urge to touch a piece of **** again =- 

The nicotine doesn't have to be there, but it adds the effect of the juice being more appealing in the way it 'intoxicates' you with vapour.

Keep off it , the tar insulated your lungs and prevented you from breathing as you should have. Also, smoke is different to vapour - Did you ever try blowing your vape at a smoke detector/? It won't set it off  it's thinner than air


----------



## SAVaper (23/6/16)

Viracocha said:


> Placing my order tomorrow from Valley Vapers for all the goodies needed to start DIY. I've stopped stinkies before for about 2 years and went back to the bad habit when times got tough. Been clean on 3mg liquids for the past month, had not the faintest urge for a stink one, now I wonder should I include nicotine at all, seems to be a part of the issue that got me addicted to stinkies in the first place. Does the nicotine in the 3mg juice have such an effect that it's reason for me being such a good boy? I think I've read somewhere in this forum that nicotine on it's own is not the bad guy. Also Nicotine base is expensive, would rather buy 3 more flavors if it's not really making a difference.
> 
> If there's anybody that has stopped stinkies and went to 0% liquids, I'd like your comments, or any comments for that matter.
> 
> Thanx for all the useful info from the experienced guys, well done in keeping us newbies informed.




Hi and welcome.
Personally I am trying to slowly remove the nicotine. Now on 6mg. I think shedding the nic in your juice would be like going cold turkey.
If you can do it, excellent, but I first wanted to be off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

That's why I dig this forum, you guys.
Ye to be honest I'm looking for less throat hit, I dig the lotta vape, the more cloud the better, but if it can be smoother, well that'll be even better. Thanx for the input.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (23/6/16)

Viracocha said:


> That's why I dig this forum, you guys.
> Ye to be honest I'm looking for less throat hit, I dig the lotta vape, the more cloud the better, but if it can be smoother, well that'll be even better. Thanx for the input.


Okay, yeah, then very little nicotine, or none will take away the throat hitting, and provide flavour,

The thing I had a problem with 0% nicotine, was as if the juice was not VG - only PG  and I didn't get the clouds I wanted from the liquids I was trying to use on 0% - so I actually gave them away -

I vape very comfortably on anywhere between 3 & 6 mg nicotine - 

Pleasure man, I hope you find your ideal balance, with close to no nicotine and tons of vape  

What device etc are you using?


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

Something else: Vaping doesn't make my head buzz first thing in the morning, so is that the low % nicotine, in my case 3mg or did the additives in stinkies give me the buzz? So I'm not vaping for the head feeling you know, I just adore the flavourish clouds..


----------



## shaunnadan (23/6/16)

Hi

I mix am average of 800ml of diy per month of my own ADV in addition to buying all of the new juices that hit the market. I still use some nic in my juices

Not too long ago I spent a month playing around with the possibility of having zero nic. Vaping around 25-40ml a day I found that I could replace the nic by adjusting my pg ratio to increase the throat hit. This worked well until I found myself relying solely on the pg and started to Vape 80/20pg! At 80w that's rough. Trying to Vape anything store bought was worse and I landed up spending a week vaping unflavored to get my tastebuds back in order. 

Nic is not as harmful as others think but it's linked to cigarettes and gets the same bad label. I think if it along the lines of caffeine.

Nic doesn't ruin Flavour, some nic has a peppery taste to it but I haven't had any issues with the nic that our supporting vendors supply. 

Nic can go a long way. especially if you use in on your good recipes. For the "new" ones then you should make a small batch and test it without the nic. If it flops then it's a minor loss.

Just a quick pointer - a common mistake a lot of people make is to press that "Max VG" button when working out their recipes. This can result in a big bottle of homogeneous gloop because the only chance the Flavour had was the little pg added in with the nic. If you do remove the nic component the remember to increase your pg ratio for the Flavour to carry better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## mots01 (23/6/16)

Been off the cig now for 2 weeks
Started with twisp but on istick pico from yesterday with 6 nicotine.
Not finding the correct taste I am enjoying.
Tried berry blast and custard cloud today.
Does anyone have a suggestion on some ting not so fruity.
Not getting much assistance from the shop with flavour.


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Okay, yeah, then very little nicotine, or none will take away the throat hitting, and provide flavour,
> 
> The thing I had a problem with 0% nicotine, was as if the juice was not VG - only PG  and I didn't get the clouds I wanted from the liquids I was trying to use on 0% - so I actually gave them away -
> 
> ...


Cuboid 150w and uwell crown, second devise is kangertech nono, going to support a forum member on Saterday for a RDTA limetless, I vape alot and need to rethink my strategy financially


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Hi
> 
> I mix am average of 800ml of diy per month of my own ADV in addition to buying all of the new juices that hit the market. I still use some nic in my juices
> 
> ...


Much appreciated, valuable info there, think I should keep the nic in the recipe, just at a very low %, and try a bit without, at least it's close if I feel an urge


----------



## shaunnadan (23/6/16)

mots01 said:


> Been off the cig now for 2 weeks
> Started with twisp but on istick pico from yesterday with 6 nicotine.
> Not finding the correct taste I am enjoying.
> Tried berry blast and custard cloud today.
> ...



Best thing is to goto a Vape shop and ask for some testers. 

Try one of each style vapes

a menthol (hey it just may be your thing ! ) 
A dessert 
A bakery 
A tobacco 
A fruity 

From there see what you lean more towards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/6/16)

Viracocha said:


> Much appreciated, valuable info there, think I should keep the nic in the recipe, just at a very low %, and try a bit without, at least it's close if I feel an urge



Start with small batches and see what you like. My sweet spot is 1.5mg nic but I can chain Vape 3 all day


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

mots01 said:


> Been off the cig now for 2 weeks
> Started with twisp but on istick pico from yesterday with 6 nicotine.
> Not finding the correct taste I am enjoying.
> Tried berry blast and custard cloud today.
> ...


A noob helping a noob: I'f I may say welcome mate, I started with 100ml of Debies does Donuts from Harwicks and 100ml of Scream from Hazeworks, both from a local vendor, my friend this is good sh!t, telling you..mine was 3mg


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Start with small batches and see what you like. My sweet spot is 1.5mg nic but I can chain Vape 3 all day


Sweet boet thanx


----------



## PsyCLown (23/6/16)

The replies are TLDR, I have never smoked cigarettes before so naturally I go for 0mg nic.

My GF tried to quit smoking and gave in and started smoking again, then I got her onto vaping and she is now starting to vape a lot more 0mg juice and I suspect she might be able to move away from the nicotine soon - so for her I think it was more of a habit of smoking something as opposed to craving the nicotine.

Regardless, I would say get some nicotine just incase! Rather have it and want it, than not have it and start smoking again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> The replies are TLDR, I have never smoked cigarettes before so naturally I go for 0mg nic.
> 
> My GF tried to quit smoking and gave in and started smoking again, then I got her onto vaping and she is now starting to vape a lot more 0mg juice and I suspect she might be able to move away from the nicotine soon - so for her I think it was more of a habit of smoking something as opposed to craving the nicotine.
> 
> Regardless, I would say get some nicotine just incase! Rather have it and want it, than not have it and start smoking again


Thanx mate, fully with you on that, definitely more of an habit than an addiction to nicotine in my case 2, thanx again.


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Regardless, I would say get some nicotine just incase! Rather have it and want it, than not have it and start smoking again



This. The last thing you want to do is start craving the nic hit again and have no nic around.

I've tried to lower my nic from 6mg to 0 mg by dropping 1mg/month. 6/5 was fine, no urge to smoke even with people smoking around me and having a drink. 4/3 became edgy and I found myself taking a cig once in a while. 2 I started craving a nic hit too much and vaped 24/7 nearly. Back to 4 but I'll probably go back to 6. I thought it'd be a walk in the park weaning off the nic. Not so for me.


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> This. The last thing you want to do is start craving the nic hit again and have no nic around.
> 
> I've tried to lower my nic from 6mg to 0 mg by dropping 1mg/month. 6/5 was fine, no urge to smoke even with people smoking around me and having a drink. 4/3 became edgy and I found myself taking a cig once in a while. 2 I started craving a nic hit too much and vaped 24/7 nearly. Back to 4 but I'll probably go back to 6. I thought it'd be a walk in the park weaning off the nic. Not so for me.


Thought about it, a good idea would be to get all the goodies for DIY , and buying a 3mg (which I'm used to by now) just handy, then I'll start off with 0% and if or when I feel like a relapse, take the 3mg and there should be time to order some nic-base for my DIY liquids. I suppose it's easier for some than others, thanx for input dude..


----------



## Spydro (23/6/16)

Viracocha said:


> Placing my order tomorrow from Valley Vapers for all the goodies needed to start DIY. I've stopped stinkies before for about 2 years and went back to the bad habit when times got tough. Been clean on 3mg liquids for the past month, had not the faintest urge for a stink one, now I wonder should I include nicotine at all, seems to be a part of the issue that got me addicted to stinkies in the first place. Does the nicotine in the 3mg juice have such an effect that it's reason for me being such a good boy? I think I've read somewhere in this forum that nicotine on it's own is not the bad guy. Also Nicotine base is expensive, would rather buy 3 more flavors if it's not really making a difference.
> 
> If there's anybody that has stopped stinkies and went to 0% liquids, I'd like your comments, or any comments for that matter.
> 
> Thanx for all the useful info from the experienced guys, well done in keeping us newbies informed.



As someone who was not addicted to nic most of the 50+ years i smoked cigs and pipes, it was easy for me to start and stop smoking on a whim if I wanted to. When I stopped smoking for good over 3 years ago I was smoking light cigs (about 6mg/ml nic) and the pipes only occasionally. So my first eliquid bought was 6mg/ml strength. But I was soon buying the lowest a vendor offered, 6mg, 3mg or 0mg nic. I also started doing DIY right away, so did buy some 36mg nic to use in my DIY. But almost all of it is still in my freezer unused, I decided to not use nic in my DIY at all. 

What worked for me anyway. I build to my liquids for dense flavor rich vapor, get all the throat hit I want from those builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/6/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> This. The last thing you want to do is start craving the nic hit again and have no nic around.
> 
> I've tried to lower my nic from 6mg to 0 mg by dropping 1mg/month. 6/5 was fine, no urge to smoke even with people smoking around me and having a drink. 4/3 became edgy and I found myself taking a cig once in a while. 2 I started craving a nic hit too much and vaped 24/7 nearly. Back to 4 but I'll probably go back to 6. I thought it'd be a walk in the park weaning off the nic. Not so for me.



I suspect I am going to be in the same boat.


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

Spydro said:


> As someone who was not addicted to nic most of the 50+ years i smoked cigs and pipes, it was easy for me to start and stop smoking on a whim if I wanted to. When I stopped smoking for good over 3 years ago I was smoking light cigs (about 6mg/ml nic) and the pipes only occasionally. So my first eliquid bought was 6mg/ml strength. But I was soon buying the lowest a vendor offered, 6mg, 3mg or 0mg nic. I also started doing DIY right away, so did buy some 36mg nic to use in my DIY. But almost all of it is still in my freezer unused, I decided to not use nic in my DIY at all.
> 
> What worked for me anyway. I build to my liquids for dense flavor rich vapor, get all the throat hit I want from those builds.


Howdi that side of the world, I can relate to your experience, loved my pipe too, and it's great to know that some find it reasonably easy with 0% nic and still enjoy this thing we love so much "VAPE" without having to think there need to be an additive, I salute you sir !!!


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

O ye Mo


mots01 said:


> Been off the cig now for 2 weeks
> Started with twisp but on istick pico from yesterday with 6 nicotine.
> Not finding the correct taste I am enjoying.
> Tried berry blast and custard cloud today.
> ...


ps Mods.
ds


mots01 said:


> Been off the cig now for 2 weeks
> Started with twisp but on istick pico from yesterday with 6 nicotine.
> Not finding the correct taste I am enjoying.
> Tried berry blast and custard cloud today.
> ...


Mots01, sorry but need to add, it's best to think of what tastes you enjoy, do you like banana split or strawberries and cream or maybe something menthol, I believe this is were you should start, and your local vendor would be able to suggest something in your line, that's how I came to scream (strawberries an cream), this was a very pleasant take-off for a start, now I'm gonna try the Mary jane, creamsoda, peppermint crisp, banana split and all the others that I so much crave..and all of these are available at our nearest vendor...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

Spydro said:


> As someone who was not addicted to nic most of the 50+ years i smoked cigs and pipes, it was easy for me to start and stop smoking on a whim if I wanted to. When I stopped smoking for good over 3 years ago I was smoking light cigs (about 6mg/ml nic) and the pipes only occasionally. So my first eliquid bought was 6mg/ml strength. But I was soon buying the lowest a vendor offered, 6mg, 3mg or 0mg nic. I also started doing DIY right away, so did buy some 36mg nic to use in my DIY. But almost all of it is still in my freezer unused, I decided to not use nic in my DIY at all.
> 
> What worked for me anyway. I build to my liquids for dense flavor rich vapor, get all the throat hit I want from those builds.


So what PG / VG ratio do you find suites you? any DIY recipes as an example ? Thanx


----------



## Spydro (23/6/16)

Viracocha said:


> So what PG / VG ratio do you find suites you? any DIY recipes as an example ? Thanx



I run VG Heavy to 100% VG liquids, mostly only use VG concentrates that I make myself or buy. Just my personal choice to not use much if any PG. I can use other things to thin the VG if I ever feel it is needed.


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

Spydro said:


> I run VG Heavy to 100% VG liquids, mostly only use VG concentrates that I make myself or buy. Just my personal choice to not use much if any PG. I can use other things to thin the VG if I ever feel it is needed.


cool, would've appreciate some elaboration on that but cool thanx Spydro.


----------



## stevie g (23/6/16)

Viracocha said:


> Much appreciated, valuable info there, think I should keep the nic in the recipe, just at a very low %, and try a bit without, at least it's close if I feel an urge


Always have a backup plan for nicotine like you should always have a backup mod ready to go. 

@Spydro likes spice as I have picked up from his posts. Are there any you can recommend for throat hit?. 

Also look hard at the INW Shisha range on valley vapour they are good strong concentrates.

FA is good as well because you only need ballpark 5% TPA/TFA are much less concentrated, like 15-30%.


----------



## Viracocha (23/6/16)

get qui


Sprint said:


> Always have a backup plan for nicotine like you should always have a backup mod ready to go.
> 
> @Spydro likes spice as I have picked up from his posts. Are there any you can recommend for throat hit?.
> 
> ...


Get it quality is essential, thanx Sprint, will def checkout the Shisha range at Valley..


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (24/6/16)

Viracocha said:


> Cuboid 150w and uwell crown, second devise is kangertech nono, going to support a forum member on Saterday for a RDTA limetless, I vape alot and need to rethink my strategy financially


People have all been asking me if I make my own juice yet, 

lol - 


that's the next big step to save your bucks,


----------



## Eti1 (24/6/16)

I have dropped down to 1.5mg nicotine from starting with 18mg on an evod. I diy and drip mostly now. At least 3mg in the subtank though. Not sure if it's necessary to quit nic altogether. Have tried zero but it just feels weird and i vape litres of the stuff. 

Sent from my LenovoA3300-H using Tapatalk


----------

